# New MoYu Puzzles?



## Myachii (Jun 21, 2015)

*New MoYu Megaminx, Cubic Aofu an Mastermorphix*

Apparently the owner of a cube shop in Korea went to YJ and took some pictures of some new MoYu puzzles.
Just a quick note, none of this is confirmed. I've just seen some pictures and wanted to share them in case they actually are released soon.
The puzzles are - 
MoYu Megaminx
MoYu Aofu (Cubic)
MoYu Mastermorphix

If anyone has any more info on these puzzles please say so in this thread 

Here are the pictures (credit to @AsherCho on Twitter) - 

Megaminx










Cubic Aofu

















Mastermorphix


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 21, 2015)

CUBIC AOFU!!!!

inb4 everyone goes crazy...


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 21, 2015)

I see that this megaminx will be better than the dyan! yeah!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 21, 2015)

YEAHSSSSS!!! Moyu Megaminx!!!!! I will preorder it when it comes in some stores  What mech is it based on?


----------



## Myachii (Jun 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> YEAHSSSSS!!! Moyu Megaminx!!!!! I will preorder it when it comes in some stores  What mech is it based on?



Not the slightest clue, the pics is all there is atm.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 21, 2015)

Actually that's a megamorphix, not a mastermorphix. 4x4, not 3x3.

So even cooler.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

hypehypehype


----------



## Myachii (Jun 21, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Actually that's a megamorphix, not a mastermorphix. 4x4, not 3x3.
> 
> So even cooler.



You're right, it is a 4x4 version but it was posted as a Mastermorphix -


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh nice, some IRL pics! I'm pretty sure i'd be more hyped if this were a complete surprise, and I hadn't already seen the 3DCG mockups of the 7x7 and Megaminx, but I'm still pretty excited.

I kinda hope Moyu steals Dayan's idea, and makes a version of their Megaminx with edge-grips at some point. Now _that_ be hype.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 21, 2015)

**** yes!!!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 21, 2015)

Can't wait!! I want all of these.


----------



## Prin (Jun 21, 2015)

I am going to buy Moyu Aofu pillow.

But I think I have to wait a bit longer for cubic one. Haha


----------



## Asher Cho (Jun 21, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Actually that's a megamorphix, not a mastermorphix. 4x4, not 3x3.
> 
> So even cooler.



Lol sorry I didn't know that


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 21, 2015)

Asher Cho said:


> Lol sorry I didn't know that



Hey Asher, I don't know if you had enough time to recognise, but in terms of size, did the Aofu seem like a regular 7x7, or was it a bit smaller, like the Shengshou Mini?
Thanks.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 21, 2015)

AWWWW YEAH I WANT THAT MEGAMINX


----------



## Asher Cho (Jun 21, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Hey Asher, I don't know if you had enough time to recognise, but in terms of size, did the Aofu seem like a regular 7x7, or was it a bit smaller, like the Shengshou Mini?
> Thanks.



I wasn't the person who went there  Sorry


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh okay. Thanks anyway (for the pics)!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 21, 2015)

Cubic Aofu! I want it.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 21, 2015)

Asher Cho said:


> Lol sorry I didn't know that



Oh hi Asher, sorry if I stole your thunder a bit  I saw your twitter pictures and wanted to share them ASAP xD

Please let us know if you have any more news about the puzzles


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Oh hi Asher, sorry if I stole your thunder a bit  I saw your twitter pictures and wanted to share them ASAP xD
> 
> Please let us know if you have any more news about the puzzles



Here's where he got the pictures. It's in korean though.. http://cafe.naver.com/cubenjoy


----------



## Asher Cho (Jun 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Oh hi Asher, sorry if I stole your thunder a bit  I saw your twitter pictures and wanted to share them ASAP xD
> 
> Please let us know if you have any more news about the puzzles



Nahh it's ok man . Also did anybody hear about the new YJ 2x2? And the new Moyu shades for stickerless cubes? Now there are 3 different shades for stickerless cubes xD They looked pretty bright


----------



## Asher Cho (Jun 21, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Here's where he got the pictures. It's in korean though.. http://cafe.naver.com/cubenjoy



Yeah but you have to login to see it . So that's why I posted it on twitter. @Myachii Could you please add the link?


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 21, 2015)

Awesome cubes ! Who is designing all these dope moyu cubes ? Professional architects ?


----------



## Myachii (Jun 21, 2015)

Asher Cho said:


> Yeah but you have to login to see it . So that's why I posted it on twitter. @Myachii Could you please add the link?



Your twitter link is in the original post 

Also btw do you have any pictures or any other info on the new YJ 2x2 you mentioned?


----------



## cashis (Jun 21, 2015)

Probably called the huafu.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 21, 2015)

cashis said:


> Probably called the huafu.



Nah, that would imply that it has an original/ different mechanism than the Aofu, which I believe it hasn't. They've been waiting to produce a cubic Aofu for a while, it seems, they've just wanted to get other products out the way first.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Your twitter link is in the original post
> 
> Also btw do you have any pictures or any other info on the new YJ 2x2 you mentioned?



It's called the YuPo and it's preformace is a bit worse then the lingpo. No pictures though  btw a new stickerless shades are coming out for both yj,moyu,and cong's design. Looks pretty.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 21, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> It's called the YuPo and it's preformace is a bit worse then the lingpo. No pictures though  btw a new stickerless shades are coming out for both yj,moyu,and cong's design. Looks pretty.



Do you have pictures of the new shades?


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Do you have pictures of the new shades?



I do but I am on mobile right now so It's hard to show you. But it looks pretty cool for sure though I will buying those cubes. Also, the YuPo and the new stickerless cubes are up on preorder.


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 21, 2015)

Still no sq1 . . .


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 22, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Nah, that would imply that it has an original/ different mechanism than the Aofu, which I believe it hasn't. They've been waiting to produce a cubic Aofu for a while, it seems, they've just wanted to get other products out the way first.



However if you look at the corner it doesn't have the same corner stocks as the aofu


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 22, 2015)

It seems more likely this is a Huafu rather than a Cubic Aofu, if anything.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh cool, a new megaminx  the 7x7 seems interesting as well


----------



## Millet (Jun 22, 2015)

Been waiting for the Megaminx for forever! I'm thinking about the big cube as well.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

Finally time to ditch the Dayan mega!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Finally time to ditch the Dayan mega!



C'mon the Dayan isn't that bad


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> C'mon the Dayan isn't that bad



I have the un-ridged version and for some reason it is soooo bad.


----------



## TheSeppomania (Jun 22, 2015)

Just continued my megamorphix mod after three years on saturday and now moyu will release one -.-


----------



## pdilla (Jun 22, 2015)

O.O

Im gonna friggen BUY ALL OF THOSE AOFUs!!!


----------



## cashis (Jun 22, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Nah, that would imply that it has an original/ different mechanism than the Aofu, which I believe it hasn't. They've been waiting to produce a cubic Aofu for a while, it seems, they've just wanted to get other products out the way first.



Some would say it being cubic is an improvement on the mechanism


----------



## Asher Cho (Jun 22, 2015)

Yay more pics


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

Asher Cho said:


> View attachment 5241
> Yay more pics


Cool!


----------



## cashis (Jun 22, 2015)

Ugh. Guess it'll be aofu, even though that makes no sense


----------



## Asher Cho (Jun 22, 2015)

The new megaminx is the Yuhu Megaminx. There are some pictures with the mechanism but I'm not sure I can post them here  Edit: It says that it's coming out aroundthe beginning of next month.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

Asher Cho said:


> The new megaminx is the Yuhu Megaminx. There are some pictures with the mechanism but I'm not sure I can post them here [emoji14]


Why not?


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Why not?



See my thread it has pictures.


----------



## DTCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

The Cubicle.us has pictures of the new YuPo 2x2.


----------



## DTCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

The Moyu YuHu is only $9.99 on CubeZZ!


----------



## Myachii (Jun 22, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> The Moyu YuHu is only $9.99 on CubeZZ!



My eyes must be deceiving me! No way is a MoYu puzzle cheaper than the competiton?!?


----------



## biscuit (Jun 22, 2015)

I have been thinking about getting a mega. I NEED REVIEWS! No but seriously hype!


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 22, 2015)

Phil Yu confirmed that the megaminx is actually a yj puzzle. Also this explains the low price of the megaminx.

Edit: People need to stop hyping up cubes that they haven't tried yet, it's annoying so please stop.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

mitch1234 said:


> Phil Yu confirmed that the megaminx is actually a yj puzzle. Also this explains the low price of the megaminx.
> 
> Edit: People need to stop hyping up cubes that they haven't tried yet, it's annoying so please stop.


I knew it!


----------



## Thaynara (Jun 22, 2015)

mitch1234 said:


> Also this explains the low price of the megaminx.



Anyway ordered it ! I think it's a preorder (cubezz). Excited about trying this puzzle


----------



## TraciAG (Jun 23, 2015)

mitch1234 said:


> People need to stop hyping up cubes that they haven't tried yet, it's annoying so please stop.



And what's wrong with getting excited about a new product. Every community does it, if it bothers you don't partake in it.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 23, 2015)

since the average yj cube is priced lower than a moyu puzzle it makes sense that the yj mega is only $10.


----------

